# workbench that will rival most dinning roon tables



## HuskerGBR (Sep 18, 2012)

Well got bored with the baby crib so i decided to finally build that workstation i have always wanted. I have an old pile of oak in the back yard so decided to make an oak top pine base and going to trim it out in dark Walnut.


----------



## HuskerGBR (Sep 18, 2012)

Old pile of oak in the backyard










Planed down some pine 2x4 and now all glued up. Glued them together in pairs of 2.








This is the top glued up. 









Here your looking legs and the bottom an top caps. Tenons are done on the legs. Now just have to square out the mortise on the bottom an top cap. 









One cap squared out. Thats all for today. Tomorrow time to go pick up my lathe and band saw.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Now that's the kind of wood pile is like to see in my own yard! I'm looking forward to seeing this come together. Great job so far! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## HuskerGBR (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks ray king. Thats My small pile too. Check out the picture below. The pile on the left is dark walnut and the pile on the right is Oak.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Holy cow! Yep that's just a bunch of projects waiting to happen there!


----------



## HuskerGBR (Sep 18, 2012)

Top smoothed out with cabinet scraper and squared 









Mortise and tenons all put together.


----------



## HuskerGBR (Sep 18, 2012)

Dry fit. Still have to mortise and tenon cross beams.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking great! Man I need to build me a bench. Seeing all these benches being made just has my drool factor on overdrive!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good so far.

And I love the delicious wood piles. Some of you guys are much braver than I. I'd be afraid to store any wood outdoors. Maybe it's just the Florida weather, bit I've be concerned about near-instant damage via weather and insects, such as wood boring larva and termites. Doesn't weather warp unfinished wood to hell and back?


----------



## HuskerGBR (Sep 18, 2012)

The wood does get some damage.. but help to slow it down with tar paper and tin. Wood was cheap and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## HuskerGBR (Sep 18, 2012)

Made some walnut dowels to pin the top and the mortise and tenons on the legs. 









Legs glues up. Glad to get some use out if mu weights lol. 









Pinned the legs.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking great man!!


----------

